

Ask HN: Solo Founder Group? - whichdan

Hi all,<p>I'm currently a solo founder working on a startup (expect to see a "Show HN" sometime soon™) and one thing I miss is having a few people to share small successes/frustrations with, or to field opinions and questions. I'm sure there are other people here who feel the same way.<p>Are there any groups like this already? I'd be happy to start organizing something. Ideally, I'm envisioning a tight-knit group of maybe a half dozen to a dozen startups, where we'd all be familiar with each other's businesses.<p>Thoughts?
======
ammmir
check <http://www.nreduce.com> not specifically for solo'ers but an evolving
"online incubator." i got some good feedback from fellow startups when working
on CloudPlay.

~~~
whichdan
I was thinking about trying nReduce - although I think I'd prefer looser
deadlines and a stronger community aspect.

------
dylanhassinger
My favorite online biz community is the Dynamite Circle -

<http://tropicalmba.com/innercircle>

Also check out Micropreneur Academy and the Foundation

~~~
whichdan
Is DC really worth $97 quarterly?

------
ilovecars
I'm in the same boat. Do you happen to live in the Bay Area?

~~~
whichdan
Nope, I'm in Boston.

~~~
fourmii
I'm in Boston too. Although I can't really consider myself a solo founder, I
have just started working on something. Would love to catch up if you're
around. I have a day job at the moment, so I'm working on my idea after
hours...

~~~
whichdan
Yeah sure, shoot me an email and we can grab a beer sometime.

